# pain



## pot of gold (Aug 15, 2019)

Tess went out to get the mail last night and Lily escaped to chase after her, she (Lily)was hit by a car and killed instantly.We are in complete shock.
Earlier this year we lost Bear at 13.5, and now sweet, sweet Lily at almost 4.So much pain:crying:


----------



## Prism Goldens (May 27, 2011)

Oh my. I am so sorry.


----------



## cwag (Apr 25, 2017)

Oh, no! I am shocked and so sorry to see this about sweet Lilly. Prayers and hugs for you and Tess.


----------



## Lauriem9367 (Apr 9, 2016)

How devastating! So sorry.


----------



## Ivyacres (Jun 3, 2011)

Oh no, that's heartbreaking.


----------



## TuckersMamma (Aug 8, 2019)

Oh my .... this is heartbreaking. I’m so sorry for your loss. This is awful news. My prayers with you all.


----------



## gdgli (Aug 24, 2011)

I am so sorry to hear this.


----------



## OscarsDad (Dec 20, 2017)

Just so terrible. I am very sorry for your loss. It is a fear many of us live with as even the most well trained dog can be unpredictable. I've had a number of close calls. Be kind and gentle to yourself and your family.


----------



## LynnC (Nov 14, 2015)

I am so so sorry


----------



## nolefan (Nov 6, 2009)

I am so sorry, what an absolute nightmare.


----------



## Megora (Jun 7, 2010)

I'm so sorry....


----------



## Zeke1 (Nov 20, 2015)

Praying for you all...I’m so sorry for your loss- God Bless 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Deborus12 (Nov 5, 2017)

This is terrible that it happened to you and your family. I am so sorry.


----------



## Shalala1962 (Jul 6, 2019)

I am so so sorry for your loss. My thoughts and prayers are with you.


----------



## GoldenDude (Nov 5, 2016)

I am so sorry to read this. Sending many good thoughts your way.


----------



## Joanne & Asia (Jul 23, 2007)

I am so very sorry and just heartbroken for you and your family


----------



## LovedTessa (Jun 8, 2019)

My condolences for your sudden loss of a beautiful spirit.


----------



## Lincgold (May 11, 2018)

Oh my God. How horrible. I’m so, so sorry. My prayers to you and your family.


----------



## Peri29 (Aug 5, 2017)

Cum dederit .....
When no words to say to console you because I guess nothing can penetrate in your state of mind & soul at the moment.
Cum dederit dilectis suis somnum
Cum dederit dilectis suis somnum
Ecce haereditas Domini filii
by A. Vivaldi


----------



## cwag (Apr 25, 2017)

You and your wife have been on my mind (and therefore in my prayers) almost constantly the last two days. I keep thinking about the happy picture of Lily you recently posted. Not that it helps much, but I am sad with you.


----------



## daisy1234 (Jun 17, 2018)

Oh no! I'm so very sorry!!


----------



## diane0905 (Aug 20, 2010)

I'm so sorry. That's just heartbreaking.


----------



## Brodys Rockies (Jan 8, 2019)

I'm so sorry to read this post for the first time. I honestly just can't imagine how you must have felt. So tragic! God Bless!


----------



## eeerrrmmm1 (Apr 15, 2018)

Oh, that's everyone's nightmare. I'm so sorry it happened to you and your family.


----------



## Montysmom (May 14, 2018)

Prayers going out to you that you can overcome this tragedy.


----------



## Jessie'sGirl (Aug 30, 2010)

My heart goes out to you in this tragic loss.


----------



## Sweet Girl (Jun 10, 2010)

That is so devastating. I'm so sorry for you and your family.


----------



## Shnga (Jan 25, 2019)

Oh no. I am so very sorry for your loss. Just devastating.


----------



## roxygold (Apr 6, 2014)

I'm so sorry.


----------



## Berna (Jun 14, 2016)

I am so sorry. My dog was hit by a car 4 years ago, thankfully he survived, but it was tough. He recovered fairly well, but spent 5 days in intensive care on oxygen and sedation, and ended up having surgery for a dislocated hip. I thought he had no chance to survive, and I know what you are going through. Take care.


----------



## 3 goldens (Sep 30, 2005)

I am sorry. It always hurts, but lose one so young and so unexpected hurts even more I think.


----------

